# Snetterton 300 Track day , 03/11/12 *Cancelled* see page4



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Myself and Dave Mahoney ( TT Shop ) will be arranging this track day and will be inviting some of our customers to come along and play with us lot ,We have 10 places available with the possibility of a few more if you guys are up for it.

It would be great to have another group of TT's for this event after the sucess of the How fast Events I am sure the taste is their for this amazing track.

This day is organised by Open Track LTD and below is the relevant information about the day :
http://opentrack.co.uk/

We will be running on the Snetterton 300 track which is 3 miles long. 
Snetterton is now the second longest track in the country. The circuit is now extended to include a extra one-mile section. This was completed before the start of the 2011 season. The improved circuit called Snetterton 300 is part of a 20m worth )of investment proposed for the south Norfolk site. With a total of 13 corners on the new circuit it is fast becoming one of the must do circuits in the Uk.

Old classics like The Bomb Hole remain unchanged however there is now a larger run off area on the outside of the bend. The first corner which is Super fast Riches also remains unchanged and it helps to keep some of the much loved history of this circuit alive.

Lying just of the A11 Snetterton is easy to get to from the south and also the midlands with good access via the A14 and also the M11.

Included in the cost of the day.

Free Tuition (first come first served with places available still)

Free Garage

Free Photography

Free Snacks & Drinks

Our next day on the Snetterton 300 is :

November 3rd Saturday ( full day 09.00 to 17.00 )

Car & Driver £119.00 ( Normal price £139.99)

Payment details :
I have arranged a discount code for the Open Track web site which is ( audi tt) when we book it at the end of the booking the system will ask for a "discount code " all we need to do is enter audi tt here and the price will be lowered from £139.00 for a car and driver to £119.00

Extra Driver £30.00

Passenger £10.00

Helmet hire £10.00

Timetable for a full day is: 105 Db @3/4 Revs

07.00 Sign on starts 
08.30 Briefing 
09.00 Circuit is Open 
12.00 Circuit closed for lunch 
13.00 circuit re-opens 
17.00 circuit closes.

So who is in ??
Definites :

1) Neilc
2) Jamman
3) DaveM
4) Mark.c
5)Olly12
6) Hark


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey well done lads sounds like an awesome track....oh so we are all customers now eh..lol....get you.. [smiley=toff.gif] just jesting.
I will be there unless i am unfortunately not required at 30000 feet. 

quick update after consulting my roster ...i wont be able to make this joyous day as i have my yearly aircraft exams beginning on the 3rd... [smiley=end.gif] Gutted.. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brum brum :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I won't be able to commit till after I get back off holiday at the end ov the month.
Sounds good lads.
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wont be able to commit for a while but I shall keep my eye on this


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Brum brum :wink:


Anyone one would think we are all just immature men who never grew up, who always had the desire as kids to be racing drivers....And never got on Jim'l fix it... :lol: And all those individuals would be right...."Track days are awesome"...  
Mind you after recent allegations sitting on jimmy saville's knee at the tender age of 10 has never look more unappealing 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats a shame Damien , surely you can change that roster :?: You know you want to , go on you know it's the best thing for you :wink:

By the way our customers basically means anyone who wants to be a big kid like me and Dave :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Thats a shame Damien , surely you can change that roster :?: You know you want to , go on you know it's the best thing for you :wink:
> 
> By the way our customers basically means anyone who wants to be a big kid like me and Dave :lol:


 :

:lol: I wish i could Neil, but my yearly aircraft exams are not changeable... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Will have to sit this one out literally... 

Damien.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Put me down as a possible mate. Car is looking pretty ropey, but mechanically it's alright.

Wasn't meant to be doing trackdays that late in the year. (it'll be cold and wet) but very very tempted.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> Put me down as a possible mate. Car is looking pretty ropey, but mechanically it's alright.
> 
> Wasn't meant to be doing trackdays that late in the year. (it'll be cold and wet) but very very tempted.


Ok Hark , no worries. I did two trackdays last November and had glorious weather , cold but sunny so here is hoping hey.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Both of your cars have Quattro lol

Just outside working on it now, tis getting cold. lol Adjusted the coilovers up by 20mm, dropped the car, then realised I'd dropped it down by 20mm instead. 

I'm at Donington on the 30th Oct. Just bought some Ad08s, so wondering whether leave my Kumbos on or whether the Ad08s will be ok? Thoughts from you lot who are running them at the mo?

Soooo many plans for it over winter. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

There is also a B&B down the rd that I stayed at last time. Wasn't too expensive and food was good. Big place and full or track cars on the night before. :lol:


----------



## kent_phil (Sep 23, 2012)

Was getting all prepped for this then realised its the last Saturday of half term - going to be in the west country with the family unfortunately but sure it will be a great day. If plans change I'll reach out.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> There is also a B&B down the rd that I stayed at last time. Wasn't too expensive and food was good. Big place and full or track cars on the night before. :lol:


Quite a few peeps do that , stay local because of the early start. Make sense. The AD08's will be great for this time of year Hark , they actually have pretty good cold and wet weather ability and on track they are superb IMO.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kent_phil said:


> Was getting all prepped for this then realised its the last Saturday of half term - going to be in the west country with the family unfortunately but sure it will be a great day. If plans change I'll reach out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Phil


Well Phil I suggest you change your family plans and come back early :lol: :wink:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

That weekend is not looking great for me which will be a real shame! I desperately want to do more trackdays so will see if there is anything I can do to move things round with the wife.

Would need to sort my brakes before then! However, is Snetterton better on brakes compared to Bedford?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Much better Phil and more cones.

Pull your finger out.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Much better Phil and more cones.
> 
> Pull your finger out.


More cones!!!!!!

Not sure that's a good thing with my track record.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> That weekend is not looking great for me which will be a real shame! I desperately want to do more trackdays so will see if there is anything I can do to move things round with the wife.
> 
> Would need to sort my brakes before then! However, is Snetterton better on brakes compared to Bedford?


Snetterton has a couple of really long straights so Brakes do get a fair bit of cooling compared to Bedford , Although their are some juicy braking zones 8)

And Phil your wife will understand :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If Snet 300 there's a few heavy braking zones for you lardy arses to cook your brakes. (must order new pads and fluid for mine so I don't look stupid now)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> If Snet 300 there's a few heavy braking zones for you lardy arses to cook your brakes. (must order new pads and fluid for mine so I don't look stupid now)


Trust me I could be going round a long gently sweeping bend and still manage to turn it into a heavy braking zone


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

jamman said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > If Snet 300 there's a few heavy braking zones for you lardy arses to cook your brakes. (must order new pads and fluid for mine so I don't look stupid now)
> ...


Lol, not making excuses but I can't do it on mine 19's, scrub out. Shame I sold my 18's.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ian222 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


As West Life said " You raise me up " :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Probably seized by now Neil, I wonder if 17" comps will fit over the brakes


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Probably seized by now Neil, I wonder if 17" comps will fit over the brakes


Go on give it a try  Might slow you down a bit if it doesn't though :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I bet you Neil as already practising on some shite video game. :lol:

Think Dave M is up for this Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Think Dave M is up for this Neil


He is on the list already :roll: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Think Dave M is up for this Neil
> ...


I meant as in looking forward to it NUMPTY MOFO :-*


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How likely is this to happen do you think mate?

Working out if I need to keep some funds free or whether I should buy more cabon fibre. :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> How likely is this to happen do you think mate?
> 
> Working out if I need to keep some funds free or whether I should buy more cabon fibre. :roll:


Well it's a shame this isn't getting more interest :? But for sure I will be there with James and Dave and a few others too. This track is brilliant as you know and it really isn't that difficult to get to either.

So c'mon you other TT'ers , join in.

Especially you local TT drivers , never a better time to have a go on track.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Who would I pay? Open track or you Neil?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great Dave, Neil, Hark and James

Bagsy last place :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> Who would I pay? Open track or you Neil?


We pay open track I will put payment instructions on post 1 soon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Great Dave, Neil, Hark and James
> 
> Bagsy last place :lol: :lol:


Looks like my brother is up for it too  So at last five of us at the moment. Need more though , going to be a great day out.


----------



## fredwa (Aug 28, 2012)

Love to gents, but as mentioned to Neil car has been a money pit recently of problems.

Still not right, lol so needing a trip to TT shop again

Will defiantly be coming down to view, quite willing to be photographer, as I'm sure will still be a little hung over from Norwich beer fest lol


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

hi neil.. its simon i was sat on your table for the adi dinner saturday night.. ive spoken to my brother and we both would like to come for the day, i will let dave know also by the end of the day... as much as castle combe was good we didnt get much time out in the car ...... will look forward to a full day out in it....... so please keep 2 spaces free for my brother and i .. see u then


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> hi neil.. its simon i was sat on your table for the adi dinner saturday night.. ive spoken to my brother and we both would like to come for the day, i will let dave know also by the end of the day... as much as castle combe was good we didnt get much time out in the car ...... will look forward to a full day out in it....... so please keep 2 spaces free for my brother and i .. see u then


Hey Simon , that's great news , really look forward to seeing your awesome TTRS in action again. You will love Snetterton it's great and no big nasty walls at crucial braking points either :!:

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

olly12 said:


> hi neil.. its simon i was sat on your table for the adi dinner saturday night.. ive spoken to my brother and we both would like to come for the day, i will let dave know also by the end of the day... as much as castle combe was good we didnt get much time out in the car ...... will look forward to a full day out in it....... so please keep 2 spaces free for my brother and i .. see u then


Good news Olly your car will eat that track I'm guessing

Great another car to be last behind [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Fully booked.....

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... sbqy6CdUqw


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> Fully booked.....
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... sbqy6CdUqw


That says Bedford fully booked and that's javelin this is through open track.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hark said:


> Fully booked.....
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... sbqy6CdUqw


I'll try to [smiley=book2.gif] properly next time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm trying not to smile Hark.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well guys it is now getting close to that time to start paying for this , so need definite numbers now.

Hark are you in ??

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jamman said:


> I'm trying not to smile Hark.....


 



> Hark are you in ??


Yea I think so mate. Just picked up my Ad08s all fitted, so fit them and if all is good then yea should be alright.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Please! - Me & Bro 1 Car!, Just need to speak to Dave M in the morning to see if the car will be tweaked in time! :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks a bit of a beast. ^ ^ ^


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

She should be when totally complete!! Loba LO500 - Cant wait!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

olly12 said:


> She should be when totally complete!! Loba LO500 - Cant wait!


Hang on my daughter is just telling me something....... "Olly dirves like a girl"


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheers James!! I will take that this time as I have only driven it once at ADI(wet)! 
ADI was not about being fast! It was to get some experience at driving a car with 500Bhp!
The down side is that the car is going to have even more power at Snetterton so I'm probably gonna be as slow as you!! :wink: 
Need to speak to Dave M today to see whats the POA, think he is wanting to RWYB at the pod before Snetterton!
Cant Wait!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

olly12 said:


> Need to speak to Dave M today to see whats the POA, think he is wanting to RWYB at the pod before Snetterton!
> Cant Wait!


With any luck you'll destroy the clutch and give us a chance to keep up at Snet. ;-)


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Might just happen if it stays dry over the weekend! Standard Clutch & the pod!  
Waiting on a new clutch being completed as we speak!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

olly12 said:


> Might just happen if it stays dry over the weekend! Standard Clutch & the pod!
> Waiting on a new clutch being completed as we speak!


Olly the pod is for people that can't drive mate, track is where it's at :wink:

See you at Snetterton and thanks for the offer of a passenger ride :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just let me know guys when you have paid so I can confirm with Opentrack. I will be sorting mine out tomorrow. I cant wait


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pod is fun!! Would like to kick her ass as that's what she was bought/built for! Also to see how quick she actually is with the new tweaks!
Why on earth would you want a ride in with me as I am so slow & have no balls!!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Neil, Who & where do I pay? Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

olly12 said:


> Why on earth would you want a ride in with me as I am so slow & have no balls!!


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> Neil, Who & where do I pay? Cheers


See post 1


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , just tried to do mine and it says full , the owner of open track said he would hold 10 places for us so I will call him and see whats going on :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

GUTTED, just rang Open track to confirm spaces and see why it said full on their website. His answer was that they are all sold out due to demand !! We have obviously had a major misunderstanding as I had asked for 10 places to be kept for us. This has not happened so it seems very unlikely to now go ahead. The organiser has said he will see if he can squeaze us in and will let me know on Wednesday .

Fuming :twisted:

Sorry to waste everyones time and my own too.

Sorry , Neil.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bedford How Fast Event Sat 15th December ???


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh gutted! What's the other options in the very near future??  
James, looks like you will have to wait to experience mr slow!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

olly12 said:


> Oh gutted! What's the other options in the very near future??
> James, looks like you will have to wait to experience mr slow!!


Looking into that at the moment , but same as you I am fuming !!!! Whats the point in booking the places for them just to sell them before we could pay :?

Next time I will book with MSV , never had this problem at the How Fast days even when we were struggling to finds takers.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That's an arse. :?

I met Mike briefly at Snetterton last time and he seemed alright. However although the day was run well, but organisation up front wasn't there strong suit. I'd emailed month or so before to prebook a tuition slot early on in the day so as it was my second time on track, first time was also with instruction.

When I got there is was an hour and a half before the end of the day, and there was bugger all they would/could do about it by then. My slot was then made even later as they put up two seperate tuition timetables which contradicated each other. 
Was a real pain as I learnt loads with the instruction, but as soon as my session finished the day was done.

Likewise that was all meant to be pre arranged, but there was some obvious communication break down.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

MSV have the 8th of December ( Saturday ) available :?: Or plenty of non weekend days available throughout November.

http://www.clubmsv.co.uk/car-home/event-details.aspx?productid=1620&calType=openpit

See what you think ?? Cheaper too.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is there anything thats a bit sooner! I cant wait to use a Ltr a min again!!
Thats if there is enough interest?!
We are up for anything thats going to gain experience in the bitch!


----------



## opentrack-dave (Oct 27, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.
I thought i would just put up a quick post to inform you that there are indeed 14 spaces left for the track day at Snetterton on Saturday November 3rd.
The miss communication between myself and Neilc i can only appologise for. When Neil got in touch a while ago there were plenty of spaces.
I did issue a forum discount code back on October4th when there were 30 spaces left, usually as soon as a discount code is issued people book. 
I have re activated the discount code and will be opening the page again this evening at 16.30 hrs for people to still book if they wish.
Again sorry for the miss communication
Dave


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's Bloody Grand!  , thats if everone still wants to go??
We Do!!

Im sure NeilC will have them rounded up in a jiffy!!


----------



## opentrack-dave (Oct 27, 2012)

olly12 said:


> That's Bloody Grand!  , thats if everone still wants to go??
> We Do!!
> 
> Im sure NeilC will have them rounded up in a jiffy!!


As i said sorry for the confusion ! :roll:

if you anyone has any problems just give me a call 07531-709-657 .

dave


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

opentrack-dave said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> I thought i would just put up a quick post to inform you that there are indeed 14 spaces left for the track day at Snetterton on Saturday November 3rd.
> The miss communication between myself and Neilc i can only appologise for. When Neil got in touch a while ago there were plenty of spaces.
> I did issue a forum discount code back on October4th when there were 30 spaces left, usually as soon as a discount code is issued people book.
> ...


Thanks Dave for clarifying the position , I appreciate it and do accept that misunderstandings happen so no worries there  , down side is that I now have other plans for that Saturday [smiley=bigcry.gif] so will have to see if I can change them quickly !!

Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not sure quite how this cock up managed to happen ?

I'm now not available for that date because I've arranged something else, very pissed off :evil:


----------



## opentrack-dave (Oct 27, 2012)

jamman said:


> Not sure quite how this cock up managed to happen ?
> 
> I'm now not available for that date because I've arranged something else, very pissed off :evil:


Quiet simple, discount code was given out 3 weeks ago and no one bothered to buy any of the then 30 free spaces, I will not "hold" space as the days sell out 3 or 4 weeks in advance however on the 4th there were 30 spaces it is a shame no one booked sooner. Quiet simple i have had groups from various forum booking before and saying this number will book etc however some times the group of 20 then turns into 5 so i am left trying to sell 15 places .


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Never had this problem with MSV


----------



## opentrack-dave (Oct 27, 2012)

jamman said:


> Never had this problem with MSV


They do have the advantage of owning the circuit, so they don't mind running with only 10 cars .


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I shall book with MSV then... Quite simple (your words not mine)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

neilc said:


> opentrack-dave said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone.
> ...


Likewise have since made plans. Will have a chat with the wife, but a real shame this happened.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could possibly make it if others go. Am away Thur night / Friday, but could travel there Friday night.


----------

